# Looking for a large pipe



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I would like to find a large pipe that is under $50 if possible. I Like the poker shape in large pipes but dont have to have. I like the rusticated look. I have also thought about the Savinelli Hercules. I saw one go for $35 in the WTB section. Any reccomendations of brands or where to look? Thanks for the help.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

The Sav Baronet series meets your needs. Smokingpipes.com and pipesandcigars.com carry them.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Large pipe*

Mario Grandi pipes
futurepipes on E-bay

I have seen a couple actual Pokers go for about 60-70$

Check out PipeFriendCHS on you tube....he smokes large pipes....and has a cool super large Super Grandi Poker!
YouTube - Breaking in a new custom Giant Mario Grandi Poker pipe

Andrea, makes lots of sweet large brier pipes..... 
although he makes very few actual pokers.... but they are large.

good luck.

I am looking for the same thing...

happy hunting.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I was watching some of his videos and thats what gave me the itch for a large pipe. He has some awesome ones. I love his Boswell poker that hhe smokes in the chocolate cream tobacco review. AWESOME looking pipe.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

indigosmoke said:


> The Sav Baronet series meets your needs. Smokingpipes.com and pipesandcigars.com carry them.


I have a Hercules and am going to buy another someday, but in that price range I would do the baronet.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> The Sav Baronet series meets your needs. Smokingpipes.com and pipesandcigars.com carry them.


I just picked one up today myself, a REALLY good pipe thus far. Better off the bat then my peterson was though the peterson is developing into a phenominal smoke.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Whats the difference between the baronet and hercules?


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

All of the baronets are black finished, you can't see the wood really at all. Other than that I'm not sure as the B&M I got mine at didn't have the Hercules


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Aquinas said:


> I would like to find a large pipe...


Large like a big pipe or large like big bowl capacity?


----------



## Midian (Aug 1, 2009)

_"I'm looking for a large pipe"
_
I heard that on a date once.

It ended badly for her.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Large bodied. Capacity does not have to be large but not a problem if it is.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

This one is a bit over your budget, but it *is *rather large.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Hermit said:


> This one is a bit over your budget, but it *is *rather large.


:shock:


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a large Boswell poker I had made a couple years back. Its a big pipe not in length but it has a heavy large bowl and smokes very good.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Aquinas said:


> Large bodied. Capacity does not have to be large but not a problem if it is.


Concur on (some of the) Sav Baronet (EX) pipes for large sizes. I got a 510EX for daughters boyfriend at Christmas - he is 6' 9" and has hands that are way too big but the 510EX fit him comfortably. It also has a huge bowl, FWIW. Some of the Baronets aren't that large - the 510EX is big-big, priced right and the SBEX series are good smokers per the two I know about.

Savinelli Baronet Bruyere Pipe #510EX - savbar510ex


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

cool pipes guys. Mr moo, i think i might have to pick that one up. A lot of pipe for that price range it looks like.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hasn't been mentioned so just thought I'd toss the idea out there... What about a MM Cob? There are a few large models and the Freehand and Country Gentleman are both great smokers, as I'm sure the Macarthur and Great Dane models are as well (although no personal experience with the latter two).


----------

